# Ubuntu question about updates



## MohawkAngel (Oct 7, 2010)

I just have installed the newest Ubuntu around and after installing the updates now i have 2 ubuntu to choose from at startup. The first i installed and the small updated one. How do I get rid of the older installation at the startup so they stop asking me .

thx


----------



## HalfAHertz (Oct 7, 2010)

there was an option to automatically select the last used kernel but you kad to edit one of the scripts for it


----------



## MohawkAngel (Oct 7, 2010)

I never used ubuntu before and never seen the automatic stuff you said. i was in ubuntu freshly installed and after updates it was like that at boot up


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 7, 2010)

go into the package manager and delete all the previous Linux images


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

^^What I did


----------



## MohawkAngel (Oct 7, 2010)

Do you do it right in the program when everything started or have to do it at the startup with some editing and codes modding ?


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 7, 2010)

*Beware:* This is at your own risk, because I have never done this myself (I just let the boot menu grow until it is time to freshly install a new Ubuntu release) and I may be wrong about some steps. Even though the chance of that is small, I don't guarantee any success so don't blame me if it goes wrong.

Start Ubuntu with the latest kernel version (prob the most upper in the boot menu). When you booted the OS, go to system --> management (I can be wrong about the name 'cause I run it in Dutch, but it should be similar to that) --> Synaptic Package Management. 
When it is started, click on search (leave the field left next to it blank!) and enter the keyword "linux-headers". Of the older versions (check their version numbers) you should be able to uninstall them via a right-click on the check-box to choose for removal. 
After applying the changes, you can close the program. 
Go to Applications --> Utilities --> Terminal and enter the following:

```
sudo update-grub
```
 ##The code that makes sure that you will, using root priviliges, update the configuration files of your GRUB bootloader

Hit enter and enter your password (not dots or asterisks appear, but that is normal). After you have done so, hit enter.
Reboot your system.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok I suppressed it as you stated. I had to choose between Uninstall and Fully suppress with related programs...so i fully suppressed it. Did everything but still the same at startup.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 7, 2010)

I just realise that at the moment of writing, it is but 3 days until Ubuntu 10.10 is released. I don't know whether you want to upgrade (the current release will be supported until 2013, as it is an LTS release), but if you wish to do so than a fresh install over the current install is the best way to get an upgrade with as little problems as possible and will also freshen up your boot menu.

In case you don't want to upgrade to the newest release, then better ask at the official ubuntu forums how to do this.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Oct 8, 2010)

i have the 10.04.1 thats why. i just burned it ! damn ! lol another CD wasted  maybe  not since the 10.10 is a realease candidate ..anyway the updates have t o be done what ever the model of ubuntu...will have the same problem with the 10.10.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Oct 8, 2010)

this might also help:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1302743


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 8, 2010)

You have to go into /boot, look for anything suffixed with the old kernel version and delete it, then go into / and delete... vmlinuz.old (?)..... then run *update-grub*.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Oct 8, 2010)

Ok ..thx but it was too shitty for me to do it so i delete ubuntu and gonna use the old 20gigs hdd for backup drive. I really enjoy ubuntu but even if its simpler to use its harder to delete stuff and make some stuff around the configuration.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 10, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> i have the 10.04.1 thats why. i just burned it ! damn ! lol another CD wasted  maybe  not since the 10.10 is a realease candidate ..anyway the updates have t o be done what ever the model of ubuntu...will have the same problem with the 10.10.



Well, 10.10 is NOT a release candidate. It is a "full" version meant for people who want the newest of the new.

Anyway, if you think it's a problem (while I don't, I am just lazy and leave the list in the boot menu as it is), actually it is so crappy now because they wish to introduce new ways of editing the bootloader configuration, in a visual manner. Before, when we had the old version of the GRUB, we just had to edit "menu.lst" by removing the menu entries we wanted to get out of it, and save to have at least the menu in the way we want. Okay, the kernels themselves were not removed, but who cares about that few MBs on our large hard drives.

But because the "lets make it easy" is still evolving, we get things like this. I detest it, that GRUB 1.97 (a.k.a. "Grub 2").



hellrazor said:


> You have to go into /boot, look for anything suffixed with the old kernel version and delete it, then go into / and delete... vmlinuz.old (?)..... then run *update-grub*.



Ooow, that was what I did wrong when instructing MohawkAngel. It was a matter of deleting those files out of /boot, and then sudo update-grub. Not the things I said to come before the latter command. That's why people find it hard sometimes, it can be so simple sometimes that folks don't think of it, go the hard way, without solving anything and then scaring away (from using Ubuntu) the assistance-asker.

Anyway I saved your post to my hard drive of course. So that I will never do this wrong again.


----------

